

Writing software for space probes - ORioN63
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2012/04/06/writing-software-for-space-probes/

======
binarymax
Interesting bug. For those who don't have time to sift through the video: they
wrote a kernel that was formally proven to be deadlock free. The application
layer, however, contained a workaround - which caused a deadlock. Big takeaway
is that just because your core is proven sound, that proof doesn't translate
to dependents.

~~~
ORioN63
Don't forget the use of Lisp REPL, to actually solve it. I think it's pretty
cool.

Also the part in which they launched a probe with it's software still
incomplete, and they uploaded it mid-flight.

And in the end(54:50), he lays out some interesting points, about how NASA,
sometimes disappoint us.

